#ubuntu-us-ar 2011-01-24
<rangerboy> i have a problem with backtrack 4... anyone have an idea how to mount a cdrom?
<Ahmuck> mkdir /mnt/cdrom
<Ahmuck> mount /dev/hdx /mnt/cdrom
<Ahmuck> where hdx == ur cdrom device
<Ahmuck> actually in ubuntu it should already be mounted
<Ahmuck> in /media/cdrom
<rangerboy> cool
#ubuntu-us-ar 2011-01-26
<DoubleB> hello all
<Taz1983> hey what's up?
<DoubleB> ah just watching George Carlins's last standup special he did.
<Taz1983> Cool. He's one of the best.
<DoubleB> agreed
<Taz1983> have you seen Adam Ferrara?
<DoubleB> nope
<Taz1983> He's got a nice show out. Not as much grit, but still funny.
<DoubleB> ah
<Taz1983> kinda quite in here ain't it.
<DoubleB> LibreOffice released today so that is good news.
<DoubleB> usually is quiet
<Taz1983> huh, Do people just stay logged in?
<DoubleB> I think they idle a lot
<Taz1983> Well it's better than most chat rooms with all the bots.
<Taz1983> I'm still geting used to IRC.
<DoubleB> lol
<DoubleB> oh yeah
<DoubleB> 1982 year u were born?
<DoubleB> *83
<Taz1983> yeah only took me like five minutes to log in. Learing linux at the same time. Yeah that's my birth year.
<DoubleB> using xchat?
<Taz1983> Instantbird
<Taz1983> came with ubuntu.
<DoubleB> haven't used that
<DoubleB> kubuntu?
<Taz1983> no just Ubuntu
<DoubleB> 10.10?
<Taz1983> yeah.
<DoubleB> oh I thought empathy was default
<Taz1983> I don't know I was looking for a IRC client and this is one of the options shown on the package manager.
<Taz1983> empathy is installed too. I didn't know what it was. So I found this.
<DoubleB> it does im and irc
<DoubleB> googletalk, microsoft messenger, etc
<Taz1983> yeah instantbird has those options too.
<Taz1983> is all irc text based or is there a gui for it?
<DoubleB> ?
<DoubleB> xchat has a gui to set options and connect to servers
<Taz1983> oh, this one doesn't I have to do all my steps though the chat window.
<Taz1983> hello zillah.
<DoubleB> ah
<zillah> hey taz
<Taz1983> What are you up to zillah.
<zillah> working late :(
<DoubleB> sounds old school. Like connecting through a terminal
<Taz1983> Never fun.
<zillah> no
<Taz1983> it is old school, but it might teach me something.
<DoubleB> u at the store zillah?
<Taz1983> Speaking of work I've got to go put some wood in the fire. I'll be back in a few minutes.
<zillah> yeah DoubleB
<DoubleB> damn did it break lose?
<zillah> kinda
<Taz1983> did i miss anything?
<zillah> nope
<DoubleB> I am watching "Food Matters" Interesting stuff.
<Taz1983> I'm watching dead sapce: downfall.
<DoubleB> sounds cool
<Taz1983> might be looks a little cheeze.
<DoubleB> most videogame movies are lol
<Taz1983> true
<DoubleB> well finial fantasy movies are not too bad
<Taz1983> no there not, but they better be good they make up half the game.
#ubuntu-us-ar 2013-01-23
<TommyT> Greetings! Anyone here for chat night?
<TommyT> Good night, everyone!
